# Discount on GC for AKFF members



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

With a new found interest in Aussie lures after following Gunston's post in this section I wandered into the tackle shop at Nerang to see what brands mentioned in the forum they might carry.

Wound up talking to Ken one of the blokes there and a kayak fisherman, but not online to participate here on AKFF, but will when he gets online.

I put it to him an AKFF discount would be a good thing, and he offered a 10% discount if you make yourself known to him, he was really interested in the forum and offered to promote it with any flyers or cards etc. which I told him we didn't have but to just look after our troops when they buy.

They are in the yellow Tackle Shed behind the yellow camping shop on the corner of Spencer and Brendan Dr, Nerang; this is where the Hinze permits are sold.

So give them a try if you're in the area as it may develop


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

Hi Richo, Great Call mate.


----------



## Jake (Sep 23, 2005)

Well done Richo! If Im in the need down there I will pop in for sure.


----------



## &quot;G.W.K&quot; (Mar 10, 2006)

Hi all,
I often visit this store and I can totally recommend it. They have a great range and those sx 40 lures you can get there as well. Great idea about the discount/ i will certainly be taking advantage of it.


----------



## Gunston (May 10, 2006)

Well done yound fella!!!!!


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Revisited the shop for a Predatek HB and test the discount offer in the last week.

Shelf price was 50c higher than next best I had seen on GC for same lure, and at the counter there was no problem in getting the promised discount which was $1.40, so a saving of 90c on shelf price.

So they have come to the party for AKFF  :wink:


----------



## dooyor (Jun 26, 2006)

hi all
you are talking discount i got some sx 40s for 14.99 from pro catch sunnybank rrp is 18.99 that is over 20% off. milan is a member off this forum and gives members a good price.
see you tommy


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

dooyor said:


> hi all
> you are talking discount i got some sx 40s for 14.99 from pro catch sunnybank rrp is 18.99 that is over 20% off. milan is a member off this forum and gives members a good price.
> see you tommy


Heck, under $15 for sx40s! Be worth my while to make the 8 hr trip to Brissy just for that! :roll:

[cough, cough, Of course I would have to take my yak and catch up with a few forumites. Me: "*Just have to pop down to the shop *in Brissy to buy some lures and do some yak fishing. Her: "Okay dear, get some fresh milk while you are there."]


----------



## Scott (Aug 29, 2005)

Guys, great to hear that these retailers are supporting the users of the forum. From the sounds of things, good service, good price, what more could you ask for?

Catch ya Scott


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

> Guys, great to hear that these retailers are supporting the users of the forum. From the sounds of things, good service, good price, what more could you ask for?


more lures?


----------



## Breambo (Apr 19, 2006)

Me Mum lives near there. I guess I'll have to visit her next week, and while I'm up there pop in and have a geez.


----------

